

There is No Appeasing Russia's Mad King - ytNumbers
http://theweek.com/article/index/259524/there-is-no-appeasing-russias-mad-king

======
qwerta
I am tired of this stuff on hacker news. I am Czech and we have really bad
history with Russians, but this is just ridiculous.

